# When is the soonest villagers can move out on their own?



## Nimthiel (Apr 3, 2020)

I was wondering if there was a set point villagers can naturally move out. I feel like villagers are locked in the town and can't move until a certain point in the game/story. Is it after the campsite? after you get all 10 villagers? after KK visiting your island? I have a second island on my boyfriend's switch I hunted a certain villager with, and after the transfer I will erase the game data. How soon do I need to progress his island to get to that point?


----------



## Aubrey895 (Apr 3, 2020)

I have 9 and unlocked landscaping yesterday and Walt just asked to move


----------



## gldawn (Apr 3, 2020)

I just had my first villager ask to move out today. For reference:

Been playing since 3/19, no TT
I currently have 8 villagers
I had the KK concert two days ago
Villager #7 is the one who asked (high friendship but not “best friend” status as far as I can tell)


----------



## Nimthiel (Apr 3, 2020)

Aubrey895 said:


> I have 9 and unlocked landscaping yesterday and Walt just asked to move


oof that's a lot of work for one villager, but I'm determined and this is good to know. I would use amiibos to help the process, but with this new glitch that came after the old was patched I'm too scared right now

	Post automatically merged: Apr 3, 2020



gldawn said:


> I just had my first villager ask to move out today. For reference:
> 
> Been playing since 3/19, no TT
> I currently have 8 villagers
> ...


That's good to know, thank you! KK seems to be the determining factor so far, I'm glad you don't need to cap or just about to cap the island


----------



## Sir Zyr (Apr 3, 2020)

I have eight villagers, one of which is in boxes moving in, no kk concert yet (tomorrow), and Chops asked to move out.


----------



## Courier (Apr 3, 2020)

I had the KK concert today and had a villager ask to move yesterday.


----------



## Raediance (Apr 3, 2020)

In my first game before I reset, I had scoot my beginning jock villager ask to move out after I had invited Julian from the campsite. I know I hadn't unlocked terraforming and I definitely didn't have my full 10 villagers.

If we're examining the kk concert, it was days before kk.


----------



## Boccages (Apr 3, 2020)

I have 9 villagers (9 house plots have been placed right now) and I started playing on the 19th. I had KK’s first concert today and one villager asked to move out.


----------



## Fruitcup (Apr 3, 2020)

I had my first villager ask to move out today

I've been playing since the 20th
I have 9 villagers total
I unlock KK tomorrow

It seems so random, I really wish to know how to get them to move..


----------



## claracampanelli (Apr 3, 2020)

my first villager asked to move out today
i have 10 villagers, k.k. performed two days ago, and i have been playing everyday since the release.


----------



## Nimthiel (Apr 5, 2020)

Thank you all for your responses! I can actually focus on this transfer now and I happen to actually have a contribution as well. On my actual island save I've had the campsite for a while and I've been on the "grind to 3 stars" that I've been neglecting (sitting on 2 stars), and I got my 8th villager a few days ago. Today the main villager I've been ignoring asked to move so I suppose K.K. definitely isn't the unlocking point


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 5, 2020)

My first villager asked to move out today. For reference:

I've been playing since the 20th
I have not seen the KK concert
I have seven villagers
I have no idea what the real criteria is. I kinda wonder what it is, but I have a feeling it is just random.


----------



## jiojiop (Apr 5, 2020)

My starter villager asked to move out, the disloyal ayass. It's the 2nd day that the campsite villager you're forced to invite has lived here (first day out of boxes).

6 villagers total.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Apr 6, 2020)

I've been playing since launch and Tybalt one of my starter villagers is in boxes today


----------



## Chris (Apr 6, 2020)

One of my villagers asked to move out either yesterday or the day before. I've been playing since March 20. 

I don't have ten villagers and I've not finished the "story".


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 6, 2020)

Yesterday Hazel asked me to move out.

- I have 9 villagers as of today (Whitney just moved in) and she asked me to move AFTER I put her plot down. Not sure if that matters.
- I finished the story/unlocked terraforming.
- She was one of my starter villagers.
- I've been playing since the 20th.

I don't do the method where I ignore a villager I want to leave. I spoke to her daily as usual like my other villagers. Gave her gifts when prompted. Did favors for her when she asked. The only thing I didn't do was send letters to her.


----------



## Imbri (Apr 6, 2020)

I had 7 yesterday and Lolly was thinking about moving. Squashed that idea, of course.


----------



## carackobama (Apr 6, 2020)

Melba literally asked to move out the day after she was out of boxes, so it can be fairly fast! I stupidly let her go as I was trying to move in another villager at the time and didn’t realise I wouldn’t be able to get her to reconsider ;-;


----------

